# Bible Mystery



## bookslover (Oct 8, 2007)

One of the mysteries of Scripture: nowhere does the Bible mention cooties, but every 10-year-old boy knows that girls definitely have them.

Must be in one of the books left out of the Bible...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 8, 2007)

The husband of one of the families in our church teases my 3-year old daughter that every time she comes near him, she gives him the cooties. She thinks it's hilarious. The other night we went out to dinner with them and she kept getting up and going over to him to touch him and give him her cooties.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sure there is a word in Leviticus that can also be translated as 'cooties' and how long one must stay outside the camp to get rid of 'cooties'. This is simply a translation issue. The Bible would not overlook such an important affront to ceremonial cleanliness and freedom from 'cooties'. 

There's no way Leviticus would miss this, I mean, consider how long it goes on regarding the proper handling and disposition of The Holy Hand-Grenade. (Disclaimer: I am not a Bible expert but I play one on the Puritan Board.)


----------

